# My new Teacup Poodle puppy!



## Muddy Creek Farm

I got this little girl on Monday, her name is Miley.


----------



## alyssa_romine

she is so cute! Does she like her teeth being brushed???


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl

Awww! She is adorable . Is Tyson extremely jealous of her?? :lol:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

He is, but he was mainly is scared of her. She plays really roughly for her size lol. He is doing better now though, he is kind of enjoying her


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

LOL, the toothbrush is her favourite toy haha. I am going to start brushing her teeth when she gets her permanent teeth. For now it is just practice


----------



## goathappy

Oh she is CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't come lookin at me when she disapears :wink:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl

LOL poor, poor Tyson. Give him extra kisses! I would be scared of a naughty little puppy like that if I was him, too...


----------



## PACE

OOh, now we'll be getting double the poodle pics! Yay! How old is she and how much does she weigh? Congratulations, she is a cutie! :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

Thanks guys! She is almost two pounds and is about 13 weeks old. She is soooo smart (to smart lol) there is no foolin her!


----------



## FarmGirl18

That is so neat!! I bet her and Tyson will have a ball together once he gets used to her! Congrats!!


----------



## Rachel K

She is a absolute doll.


----------



## hornless

She really is adorable!! Congrats!!Where'd you get her?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

Thanks!

I got her from a small breeder in VA, she only has two litters a year. Julie are you still getting Mel?


----------



## Hailee's Herd

Awwww... She is too cute. I read on the computer that Poodles are the smartest breed of dog.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

They are very very smart. Them and I think German Shepherds lol. We have both breeds...


----------

